
6 Challenges for Startups in South East Asia - d_welsman
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/6-learned-working-digital-southeast-asia/
======
IndianAstronaut
South east Asia is a geographic grouping and nothing more. The nations are so
different from each other. Singapore is nothing like the Philippines which in
turn is nothing like Myanmar.

If I had to pick a country, it would be the Philippines which has American
style laws (though far more corrupt), English speakers, tech workers, and a
large internal market.

